# Getting nervous! Am I ready?



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

<span style="font-family:Century Gothic">Two more days until we get our sweet girl :wub: It is normal to be so nervous? I keep thinking, what if she doesn't like us or will be she be scared in her new home. :smcry: 

I found the cutest strawberry bed at Big Lots and had to have it. The pillow is reversible to red.










I spent the night washing her towels/blankets and setting up a safety pen. :OMG!: 










We're all set with the exception of a first aid kit. Any suggestions on what I need to keep in the kit?

Does the pen look ok? 










TIA</span>

I can't wait to hold her and wish she was here already! :happy:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

awwww i love the set up! you are clearly going to be a fantastic mom 

it's VERY normal to be nervous. i remember not being able to sleep the night before i got paddy haha. but trust me, once you get that sweet little girl in your arms, any doubts you have will fade away. she will be scared the first night. is the pen in your room? or somewhere close? taht would be my main recommendation... it might be a lot easier on you and your little puppy if her crate/pen (wherever she is going to sleep) is in your room. the first night i got paddy, i ignored all the advice to leave him and his crying alone, and i ended up sleeping on the couch beside him because i couldn't stand those little whimpers  . but i only did it that first night. he got used to sleeping alone and to us very quickly. 

please post pics! very excited for you


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh my! You have everything and then some! You are too cute! You are going to have fun I can tell already! Keep us posted and breath!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Everything looks wonderful- you have certainly prepared well. I think the first week is always hard and an adjustment for all because of course she is a puppy and you will have to love and train her at the same time. I am sure you will be fantastic at both. I'm very excited for you :sHa_banana:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh how cute!! I love how you set everything up.......I remember doing that for Mateo.
It is very normal to have those feelings.
I was so excited and nervous before picking Mateo up, but once you hold him in your arms those feelings seem to disappear. 

enjoy every minute!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all!

We're going to have two pens set up. One on the main floor and one upstairs next to our bed. I want to her to be safe but near me at night. I'm dreading the little wimpers. I'm such a sucker LOL!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow, your going to be a wonderful mommy. I can't wait to see pics. 
yes I was sooooo excited to get Matilda


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww I love how everything is pink! :wub2: I'm soooo excited for you! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

You definitely look prepared! :biggrin: Now all you need to think about is names! Do you have any picked out? Maybe we could help...


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

You're going to do great! You did your research and are prepared..look at all the things you already have! LOVE the bed and the pen setup looks great. I bet you are so excited!! Puppies are so fun but there will be frustrating times..potty training, etc...but it's all worth it. Good Luck!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

everything look so beautiful.can't wait to see her with you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

You have nothing to worry about. She is not only going to like you ... I can tell that she is going to LOVE you to pieces!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

It looks to me as though you have thought of everything. I love all the pink ... even her crate is pink! And, I love her adorable bed ... so pretty and cozy looking.

When we brought Snowball home, he was in his little crate between us on the bed. I was going to place his crate on the floor next to our bed ... but, our bed is higher up, and I couldn't quite reach his crate that way. We were so lucky, because he never even cried the first night. I'd kiss my finger and then let him lick it ... and, he'd fall asleep. :wub: 

You will know what is best for her. Your breeder and vet can help you. And, there are so many wonderful members here on Spoiled Maltese, who are experienced, and can give you expert advice and tips. 

I am thrilled for you! It brings back the memories of when we brought Snowball home. I worried like you. I even cried when I was alone for a few minutes the first night. Here was this tiny angel ... and, I just wanted to do everything right, and,of course, be the best Mommy for him. 

Just wait until your new fluff baby follows you all around. And, looks adoringly into your eyes. You will see how loved you are by your new baby puppy girl. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think you are ready ! Her 'room' is beautiful, you did a good job. Enjoy, it's so exciting!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow!!! Your completely prepared for your new little girl!!! :w00t: They are amazing pics! The only suggestion i have is for the pen... I would try to see how she does with potty training but try to keep the pads on one side of the pen and the bed, food, and water on the other side... so she gets used to potty on the one side and sleeping/eating on the other. The reason i say this is because i had a difficult time with kelsie... her breeder had her in a pen thing that allowed the pee and poo to drop to the bottom...so she got used to going potty anywhere she wanted in her pen. I had to break her of this habit. She was peeing in her bed in the begining. :brownbag:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Everything looks wonderful. I love the bed and the pen set up. It is natural to be nervous. It's a nervous excitement I think. I was wound up like a top when we went to pick up Dixie. Good thing is was only 3 days from the call to the breeder to when we went to see her and took her home. Her pictures are beautiful. I can't wait to see some when she is in your arms.
Here is all I have on first aid kits etc. Marj kindly supplied me with the first one or second one. Someone else on SM supplied the other one (sorry, can't remember who). The 2nd & 3rd are about medicine cabinet & OTC drugs that are ok for dogs. I just put together a first aid kit going by the lists before our car trip from FL to MA. It weighs a ton!


http://www.bhejei.com/health-firstaid.htm
http://www.redcross.org/images/pdfs/code/F...it_for_Pets.pdf
http://www.walkervalleyvet.com/otc-meds.htm
http://www.petplace.com/dogs/your-dog-s-me...inet/page1.aspx

Have fun with your baby girl. You will relax. Enjoy every minute of her. They grow so fast she won't be a puppy long. It flies by so fast so slow down and enjoy her as a puppy. I'm excited for you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, you are very, very ready!! I wish you the best with your new baby and a lifetime of happiness!!!!!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

She is going to LOVE you! She might be quiet for the first couple of days, it really depends on her little personality. :HistericalSmiley: I love how you have been preparing for her arrival. I so remember the excitement I felt getting my babies, I thought my heart was going to jump out of my chest each time. Are you driving to pick her up? Flying? Is she flying to you? Take a camera or camcorder when you pick her up so that we can share your joy!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

YES YOU ARE!! 
Can't wait to see pics of your pup!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Awwww.... I love how you prepared for her..... You are just so precious... she's a blessed little girl to have you!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all! :grouphug: 

Those links are great. Thank you for posting them. I have most of what's recommended. Today I'll pick up the rest.

You ladies are the best!

I'll be sure to post when she gets here. Only two more days left


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

From the looks of what i can see not only are you ready, but you are going to be one great mom to your baby puppy :wub: :wub: 
Now the count down to her arrival lots of pics please!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 17 2009, 08:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792444


> wow!!! Your completely prepared for your new little girl!!! :w00t: They are amazing pics! The only suggestion i have is for the pen... I would try to see how she does with potty training but try to keep the pads on one side of the pen and the bed, food, and water on the other side... so she gets used to potty on the one side and sleeping/eating on the other. The reason i say this is because i had a difficult time with kelsie... her breeder had her in a pen thing that allowed the pee and poo to drop to the bottom...so she got used to going potty anywhere she wanted in her pen. I had to break her of this habit. She was peeing in her bed in the begining. :brownbag:[/B]



Looks like you thought of everything alright! Cool!!!

And, I agree with Stacy, I'd make maybe have the pee pee pads on maybe just half or 1/4 of the pen, then she can come out of her bed and have a play area that isn't for pee pee. I am having the hardest time getting Ava house trained!!! Do you believe that half pint would actually rather go "outside" :smstarz: 

You must be so excited!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait till she's home and we can get to see pictures of her.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

**EDIT - 

Whoops :brownbag: - double post..... :blush:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW BABY GIRL!!! :tender: *


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's going to be one very SPOILED Maltese!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

By the looks of things you are ready! Congrats, you will be a fine Mom!

I have No Doubts!

We will be waiting for pictures!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I lOVE all that pink(my fave color) I remember how nervous and excited I was when we brought Haley home on the first day. I held her constantly and did not want to put her down :brownbag: :blush: She did great her first night! Not even a wimper  Though I have to admit she was probably worn out from all the attention she received  
Looks like you have everything you will need and my only suggestion is keep her on a schedule. What names are you thinking of for her??

BTW, do you have any Natures Miracle? Its a spray that is good to have on hand if she has any accidents


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I know the baby girl's new name....but I will let Anne announce it!  :happy dance: It suits her perfectly.*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't forget the Nutri Cal! A must for finicky eaters and low blood sugar drops.
You look very ready for this sweet baby. Enjoy!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

She will love you! :heart: From all your preparations, it's obvious that you are going to be a great mommy. I relate though because I'm also nervous about getting our little one in September. :biggrin: I can't wait to hear all about her!


----------



## GrandTheftAlice (Jun 1, 2009)

I think I'm just as nervous as you are, but you look WAY more prepared :biggrin: I get my little Alice on Sunday but I have only gotten a few things. I guess I need to get shopping! I also have gotten/will get everything pink, I'm such a sucker for it :wub: Even my Andis clippers are pink! Good luck with your new baby! I'm excited for both of us!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, I'd say you're fully prepared for your little baby's homecoming. I love all the pink! Can't wait to see her pics. :wub: :wub:


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

I love your organizational skills!  You put me in the mood: top priority on tomorrow's to-do list is to organize all of Gracie's stuff! 

I know what you mean - I was so excited to get Gracie that I was barely able to enjoy our vacation the first part of that week!!! Love all the pink, too. Congratulations!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, Anne! There is one thing I recommend you get that has REALLY been useful with London (or any dog for that matter)...a pack of Gerber baby washclothes. They are nice and small and are perfect for wiping the face in between baths and such. I prefer the cute little printed ones (London's have cupcakes on them)...Walmart has them for just a few $$.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Lisa, I think you and I were twins seperated at birth...I bought Gerber washcloths last week LOL!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all for your suggestions! :grouphug: 

I got the nutra cal and I moved the pens around. I found a smaller bed for the downstairs pen and put a rug down on that side too. This looks like it will work much better.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 17 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793025


> Lisa, I think you and I were twins seperated at birth...I bought Gerber washcloths last week LOL![/B]



QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 18 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793295


> Thank you all for your suggestions! :grouphug:
> 
> I got the nutra cal and I moved the pens around. I found a smaller bed for the downstairs pen and put a rug down on that side too. This looks like it will work much better.
> 
> ...


LOL! Must be! That pen set up looks great...she will love it! Is Baby ***** still set to arrive tomorrow? (I just love her name!  )


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

I'm so excited for you! The pictures are fabulous - I adore all the pink...remember - pinkis not just a color it is an attitude!!!  

You look extremely well prepared. I went nuts before getting our baby and just wanted to have everything perfect for when she arrived, but you are REALLY looking ready!

I was very nervous and excited before bringing Chloe home. I was so full of anticipation, also wondering if we were going to get along well. My heart was pounding so fast when we drove to pick her up at the breeder's. Then we saw her and fell head over heels in love :heart:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Please post tons of pictures and videos! We adore puppy pictures!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 18 2009, 01:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793310


> QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 17 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793025





> Lisa, I think you and I were twins seperated at birth...I bought Gerber washcloths last week LOL![/B]



QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 18 2009, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793295


> Thank you all for your suggestions! :grouphug:
> 
> I got the nutra cal and I moved the pens around. I found a smaller bed for the downstairs pen and put a rug down on that side too. This looks like it will work much better.
> 
> ...


LOL! Must be! That pen set up looks great...she will love it! Is Baby ***** still set to arrive tomorrow? (I just love her name!  )
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok spill the beans to us too purple peep what name did you decide on for your baby girl?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Everything looks so great! I am getting excited for you, so I am sure you are ecstatic! 

Question: Why are you putting pee-pads over the floor of the whole pen? Is there a benefit or theory behind that? Easier to train? Just curious, I haven't seen that before.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ooh Ooh... I think I know the name!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm not going to tell yet! Ha ha LOL!  

Well ,there might be a slight delay in her coming. We may not get her until Sat. :crying: I'm so bummed but one more day won't matter. The only problem is Sat is my parents 50th aniver. I'm in charge of getting the cake and setting up the room at the restaurant. :smpullhair: Watch, I'll get the call that she's landed, right in the middle of the party. :eek2_gelb2: 

Lisa, maybe she'll end up going on the plane with your boy. :Sunny Smile:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Jun 18 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793295


> Thank you all for your suggestions! :grouphug:
> 
> I got the nutra cal and I moved the pens around. I found a smaller bed for the downstairs pen and put a rug down on that side too. This looks like it will work much better.
> 
> ...


Awwww I wish that I had a pen that looked like that!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I got Archie, he was a "spur of the moment" guy and I had NOTHING" ready!!!! We brought him home to New Jersey from San Diego.....I put him in a cardboard box and ran to Petsmart the day I got home!!!!!! :w00t: .....he lived and life was never (ever) better. I just love that guy. Archie is one very VERY good boy. 

I hope you feel the same way about your new baby.....  .....life is good...


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, it looks like you definitely have everything all set for your new baby! :wub: Everything is adorable!

Congratulations on your new little one!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

You have done a beautiful job! Wow, what a lucky pup. Can't wai to see tons of pictures!


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations on the new pup!  I think you're as ready as ever. I love all the pink!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow, she is going to be one spoiled, happy girl. :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, she is spoiled already! LOVE what you have done. If I could come back as a Malt pup would you adopt me? My goodness you seem to have it all covered. What a lucky puppy. When I bought Maggie Bella, I only had the stuff I purchased along with her. Of course, she was an impulse but I have never looked back and keep on buying... Nothing like you have done though. You are going to be a WONDERFUL Mommie! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

is she home yet.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Today is the day.......Good luck to you and that NEW little one!!!! Post pics when you can!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't wait to see pics! I bet she is just so gorgeous. Certainly looked it from her pictures. Oh I can't wait to see!

And I agree, if I die can I come back as your maltese? Or anyone's maltese on here! Talk about the good life.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Your little girl is going to be truely spoiled, lucky girl. I cant wait to see pictures, hopefully you arent too far away from having her in your arms...I am even excited and shes not mine...I always get excited when people get puppies.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WEll.....is she there yet?


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all for thinking of us!

She's coming tomorrow at 11:30 in the morning. :dancing banana: Today was out for us with my parents party and all. I was bummed at first but it's going to work out much better Sunday.

My whole family is so excited and can't wait to meet her. I told everyone they must schedule an appointment to see her LOL.

I'll post pictures when she's here!

Thanks again!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Okay, we'll wait one more day too!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Samsons_Mom (May 7, 2009)

Cant wait to see her. I know that feeling. And I loveeeee the setup it is soooo cute. Congrats on your new pup. :aktion033:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Ahhh!! I can't wait to see her!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Is she there yet??? :w00t:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, it is 1:45, where is she :smmadder:


----------

